# California's " Oh Sh*t " Moment is Coming Fast...And The COVID-19 Virus Just Might Bring it About Faster..!!



## nononono (Feb 25, 2020)

*Illinois knew this was coming and the " Crooked " politicians just kept sweeping it under the rug..Now
they have a MASSIVE problem.....There Rainy Day fund has $58,655.62 left in it...OH SHIT !
That's not even enough to run the State for one day.....*



*Illinois Has Its "Oh Sh*t" Moment And 
Realizes It Has No Money In Its Rainy Day Fund*

                by    Tyler Durden  

                Tue, 02/25/2020 - 17:15


*Illinois wants to play catch-up with its rainy day fund at what is likely the worst possible time.*

With 11 years of bull market behind us and a pandemic that is starting to make its way across the globe, it is _only now _that Governor J.B. Pritzker has decided he wants to help bolster the state's safety net. He'll be playing catch up to many other states, who used the last decade to bolster their respective states' funds, according to Bloomberg.

The Democratic governor is proposing putting $50 million from the state's surplus into a "budge stabilization fund" this year and then doing the same thing in 2021 if voters approve an income tax referendum currently before the state. The fund was almost depleted in 2017 when the state's government, led by a Republican Governor with a Democratic legislature, locked up.

*Meanwhile, the rest of the country holds a record $74.9 billion in rainy day funds.* _Once again, Illinois is behind the eight ball._

*U.S. states have seen nine straight years of increases to their rainy day funds and can run operations for a median of 27.9 days on these funds. Illinois has funds for less than one day. *



Justin Theal, an officer with Pew said simply: "Illinois is less prepared." *The state currently has a paltry $58,655.62 in its rainy day fund. *Legislation has been proposed to automatically increase monthly transfers to the fund when the state's bill backlog is less than $3 billion.* Currently, that backlog sits at $7.3 billion. *

The purpose of rainy day funds is to give states a cushion: help them rely less on budget cuts or protect against drops in revenue or when the economy starts to grind to a halt. Gov. Pritzker calls his proposed idea “repairing the financial damage of the past.”

Eric Kim, senior director of public finance for Fitch Ratings says the $100 million proposed for the fund over the next 24 months is a "step in the right direction". _We wonder if Kim knows that no money has actually been put away yet and that it's just a corrupt bureaucratic spending circle jerk that that will likely result in the money being siphoned off elsewhere before it ever hits Illinois' savings account. _
But even in a best case scenario, allow us to offer a reality check: the idea of having the state's financial house in order well enough to contribute to this fund over the next 24 months* will be at the behest of the economy and the stock market holding up.* If this this week's volatility and the emerging coronavirus threat is any indication, we may be on the precipice of a long-overdue tipping point for both the economy _and _the market.
*And this would be the time you would want the rainy day fund to tap into - not the time to decide to start saving for one*. Can Illinois save $100 million in 2 years? We'll follow up on this story as it develops - but as for our bet, we'll take the *under*.

*Here's the TRUTH about California's " Surplus " budget below......






						California Doesn’t Have a Budget Surplus | Newgeography.com
					






					www.newgeography.com
				



*


----------



## tenacious (Feb 28, 2020)

Didn't I see Trump on tv today saying that whole virus things was made up by dems to make him look bad?


----------



## nononono (Feb 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Didn't I see Trump on tv today saying that whole virus things was made up by dems to make him look bad?



*The " Narrative " the Criminal Democrats are pushing is hyped/made up.

Hmmmmm.....what was the so-called Achilles heel supposed to be for DJT.....?

" The Economy "....That's right....

Soooo, nothing else has dinged his administration or him
Not the made up Stormy Daniels crap...
Not the Micheal Avenatti threats....
Not the Adam Schiff pushed .... Russia Russia Russia
Not the Adam Schiff LIES that led to Impeachment 101
Not the Adam Schiff manufactured whistleblower
Not the nCoV 2019/COVID-19/Coronavirus initiated in Wuhan.....

So Now they enlist the Director of the CDC Rod Rosenstien's sister to
scare the hell out of AMERICAN stock markets with the Tuesday presser stating that 
this Pandemic is basically out of control and guess what.....
We have a 4000 point + market drop in four days from the DAY she did that.....

Just like China does NOT care about it's citizens....
The DEMOCRATS DO NOT care about the American public, they just want DJT
out at ALL costs ....even if that involves scaring this crap out of America, maybe
and destroying a thriving economy.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm pretty sure with a name like nono, nono has had his share and then some of oh no, oh shit moments . . . perhaps several times a day!


----------



## espola (Feb 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Didn't I see Trump on tv today saying that whole virus things was made up by dems to make him look bad?


I thought that was junior.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Didn't I see Trump on tv today saying that whole virus things was made up by dems to make him look bad?





espola said:


> I thought that was junior.


*Neither said that.....get your facts straight......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm pretty sure with a name like nono, nono has had his share and
> then some of oh no, oh shit moments . . . perhaps several times a day!


*Projecting again.....oh how nice.*
*
On a serious note:
*
*If YOU are displaying signs of early diarrhea/lower respiratory problems....go get tested.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2020)




----------

